# Seattle Storm hire Matt Pitman as new in-arena public address announcer



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SEATTLE - The Seattle Storm today announced that Matt Pitman will serve as the public-address announcer at Storm home games during the 2006 season. Pitman's 2006 Storm debut at the KeyArena microphone will begin May 7 when the team takes on the New York Liberty in a preseason game. 



Matt Pitman replaces Stephen Kilbreath, the original in-arena voice of the Storm, as he has elected to step down from his duties as the public address announcer for the team.



"We are thrilled to have Matt at the microphone to call Storm games for our fans at KeyArena," said Storm Chief Operating Officer Karen Bryant. "Stephen Kilbreath did an outstanding job as the voice of the Storm for the team's first six seasons and Matt is a worthy successor." 



Originally from Atlanta, Pitman moved to Seattle in 1991. A graduate of Interlake High School, Pitman joined Sports Radio 950 KJR AM in 2000 where he served as a sports reporter, a sports update anchor and a producer for various Sonics radio broadcasts. During the 2005 Storm season Pitman announced both KeyArena games against the San Antonio Silver Stars. Pitman also acted as a studio host and sideline reporter for the Storm during the 2001 and 2002 seasons.



In February of 2003, Pitman was hired as the morning-drive sports anchor at KOMO 1000 AM. His duties at KOMO include general sports reporting and feature reporting for the Seattle Mariners.



"I'm so excited to be awarded this opportunity," said Pitman. "To be the arena voice of both the Sonics and the Storm is a huge honor and I'm looking forward to spending my summer at KeyArena with the best fans in the WNBA."



Pitman made his KeyArena debut as the P.A. announcer for the Sonics on Oct. 16, 2004. Due to a previously scheduled event Stephen Kilbreath will return this summer as the KeyArena announcer for the July 28 Storm game against the Detroit Shock.



The Storm will open their 2006 season against Western Conference rival Los Angeles at KeyArena beginning at 6 p.m. on Sunday, May 21. The following Tuesday, May 23, Seattle will host the Houston Comets at 8 p.m. The Houston game will be televised to a national audience on ESPN2. 



Storm home games will be played at the Key this summer, the team's seventh season in the WNBA. Single-game tickets for all of the Storm's 2006 regular-season home games, as well as their May 7 preseason game against the New York Liberty at KeyArena, are on sale. For additional information on 2006 Storm single-game tickets or ticket packages, call 206-217-WNBA or log on to storm.wnba.com.



The Seattle Sonics & Storm organization manages the Puget Sound region's professional basketball franchises - the NBA's Seattle SuperSonics and the WNBA's Seattle Storm. The organization oversees all sales, marketing, finance, public relations and basketball operations for the teams. The Basketball Club of Seattle LLC owns both teams.


----------

